

5-min limit to trick the mind into forming a learning habit - farkasdan
http://planblabs.net/drops/

======
zcserei
Seems interesting! What if I want to go over the limit? Is there a way to
disable it?

~~~
farkasdan
Yup, you can get some extra minutes by sharing it with your buddies or buy
time via IAP. It's an experimental business model in this genre and seems to
be working pretty well.

------
klickago
tried the app and learned basic danish pronunciation with it - it seems to
deliver, congrats!

------
vincent_danova
Good job! :)

